# Dallas Mavericks Offseason



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

delete


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

delete


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

delete


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Draft picks

1st round: *0
*2nd round: *0

Andrew Bogut. Make it happen


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets be realistic and throw the players that are gonna go more than mid level exception. Because that is all we have to offer becasue of our cap situation. Unless we have something somebody else wants. Why didnt we cut ties with Finley and trade him last season when his stock wasnt so bad. Because we all know the Mavs could have gotten in on the Tracy Mcgrady trade he said he wanted to play for the mavs. We prolly could have gotten tmac for finley and walker or jamison and then we would have gotten another player from Orlando. Or we could have put something together to have gotten Vince Carter from Toronto last summer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Which makes me think, are there any disgruntled stars in the league? 

Ray Allen?

There's no were near the amount that there was last year

Also, here's some food for thought: Kevin Garnett


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah but Ray Allen is hitting the big 30. And Kevin Granett is 2 years older than Dirk he is gonna be 29.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

already posted this but it thought i would put it in the official thread

my ideal offseason would be
---------------------------

re-sign Armstrong and Henderson for the minimum. (we need some continuity in the team)

Stackhouse + Daniels + Podkolzine for Redd s+t

Finley for Hardaway (exp. contract) or Tim Thomas (exp. contract) + a pick

Then in free agency i want

1) Gadzuric (or someone similar) 7.3ppg 8.3rpg 1.3bpg 22mpg
2) G.Lynch/Augman

Starters
--------

PG- Harris 6'3''
SG- Redd 6'6''
SF- Howard 6'7''
PF- Nowitzki 7'
C- Dampier 6'11''

Bench
------

PG- Terry 6'2''
SG- Lynch 6'8''/Augman 6'9''
SF- Thomas 6'10''
PF- Van Horn 6'10''
C- Gadzuric 6'11''

PG- Armstrong 6'1''
PF/C- Henderson 6'9''

That is a big strong team with 6 guys 6'9'' or more we can also match up a superstar of any position against a defensive stopper

Superstar PG's (Iverson, Francis, Arenas)- Harris, Armstrong
Superstar SG/SF's (McGrady, Bryant, James)- Howard, Lynch/Augman
Superstar PF/C (strong)(Duncan, Shaq, Yao) - Dampier
Superstar PF/C (fast)(Stoudamire, Garnett, Gasol) - Gadzuric


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i like the george lynch/augman addition we badly need more toughness defensively an he can provide it


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm iffy on the Kwame Brown thing. We could be right, and all he needs is a change of scenery to be effective, but then again, if we're wrong, he's playing in a conference where he'll see an above average 4 every night. I don't know about that move, I'd rather go after veterans.

Like I said in the other thread, I like the idea of a Van Horn/Daniels for Artest deal...Maybe some kind of Allen s&t could be worked out to. I want to come out of this offseason with a second star player.

I saw the KG reference earlier, but I don't think Cuban thinks about it, because it's going to cost us Dirk, and after the season both had last year, on top of how Cuban feels about Dirk, he probably doesn't want to include him in a deal for anyone else outside of Duncan, James, Bryant or Mcgrady. I don't see any of that happening any time soon, so I don't see Dirk moving.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

allen is hitting 30 which is NEVER a good time to max out a guard and we have living proof of tht on our roster. Redd is the way to go


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

terry2damp said:


> already posted this but it thought i would put it in the official thread


Good idea



> my ideal offseason would be
> ---------------------------
> 
> re-sign Armstrong and Henderson for the minimum. (we need some continuity in the team)


No problems there, but if it came down to only one of them I'd keep Armstrong. Armstrong plays hard for whatever time he gets and is the type of face we not only need on the court, but in the locker room



> Stackhouse + Daniels + Podkolzine for Redd s+t


Would Milwaukee do it? I mean, they cleared a bunch of cap room by trading KVH (TO US!). Maybe if it meant Cuban adding in some cash, or possibly putting in KVH for that big expiring contract



> Finley for Hardaway (exp. contract) or Tim Thomas (exp. contract) + a pick


Finley's aging, but he's not as bad as you guys make him out to be. Both NYK players have expiring contracts so that'd make them hard to get, and we really have a white version of Tim Thomas in KVH. On the plus side, we get rid of fin's contract..[strike]but would NYK take it[/strike] of course they would

Then in free agency i want



> 1) Gadzuric (or someone similar) 7.3ppg 8.3rpg 1.3bpg 22mpg
> 2) G.Lynch/Augman


1) Good idea, Gadzuric or Reggie Evans would be a great addition to us

2) Good idea, a defensive minded veteran who does the dirty work. A taller Darrell Armstrong. Or maybe another shooter of the bench ala Kareem rush



> Starters
> --------
> 
> PG- Harris 6'3''
> ...


Do you think Devin Harris would be ready to start, yet? See that SF/PF backups? Too soft IMO, we need some real bruisers to help our D. I'd make DJ MBenga 3rd stringer for PF and C so he gets PT

That is a big strong team with 6 guys 6'9'' or more we can also match up a superstar of any position against a defensive stopper



> Superstar PG's (Iverson, Francis, Arenas)- Harris, Armstrong
> Superstar SG/SF's (McGrady, Bryant, James)- Howard, Lynch/Augman
> Superstar PF/C (strong)(Duncan, Shaq, Yao) - Dampier
> Superstar PF/C (fast)(Stoudamire, Garnett, Gasol) - Gadzuric


I likey

Great post


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

hendu is our bruiser and g.lynch is pretty big too 6'8'' 235 (similar size to lebron).

and on harris is HAS to be ready to start the offense runs so much better when we have a pure pg in there

i dunno if milwaukee would bite on tht but if redd looks like he is deffo gonna leave i think they might also if they give him a max deak they **** up their future as he isnt a max type player

if we acquired redd i would want to get rid of finley so redd and howard can both play 35mpg 

finley is getting to the stage where he is aq below average sg starter i mean 36mpg 15ppg 4rpg 2apg on 42%fg thats TERRIBLE raja bell could do tht he is playing huge mins and just not producing also he is prone to moaning about shots he didnt look happy at the end of game 6 when he was on the bench tht could poison team morale in future cuz lets face it if he is still here he is gonna be on the bench ALOT


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG We need to get Dampier out of here while hes still has talent. Finley too. Their contracts are outrageously big. Too bad no one would take them.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I got a Grassy noel for you guys Texas Rangers pitcher Chris Young. He was gonna be the Kings backup until the Rangers brought him through the farm leagues. He is 6ft10 and a solid sized guy pretty good, not to mention a Princeton grad Ivy league.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He can't be worse than Bradley!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Blueprint #1





> *The first thing I would do:*
> 
> Make a commitment to the players we already have. The core players are here and the second-tier players are here. After so many offseason changes we need to establish stability to develop trust between the players, coach, management and fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Blueprint #2



> *Let Dirk be Dirk.* He's tried as hard as he can to be the superstar leader. But he will have limits. He will not be the central, vocal leader that Steve Nash was. He will never be a post-up man. Dirk is an AWESOME shooting forward. Remember when he used to shoot 3's while facing the basket?
> 
> *Let the Jet be the Jet.* Jason Terry is a shooting guard. To end the scenario of misplaced talent, let the JET start instead of Finley. Let his toughness carry us through the fourth quarter. He made the last 3 of the Mavericks' playoff run. He is the resurrection of Nick Van Exel. He will only get frustrated trying to distribute the ball.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Blueprint #3



> 1. Since his contract is looking alittle like Chan Ho Park's, I would have team doctors implant some firecrackers under Erik Dampier that have a remote control switch, so I could set them off as needed. I'd also slip a Red Bull in Dampier's Gatorade before each game without him knowing it. Or trade him if possible. Man, oh man. If you can't get fired up for the playoffs, you should retire. Show some honor (I tried that with Chan Ho for two years, didn't work).
> 
> 2. I would trade Shawn Bradley to the Siberian Huskies of the Russian Federation RBA team for a bottle of vodka. The vodka is so I can forget how much we paid him to duck under dunks by much smaller players. And save the empty bottle in case that Russian rookie draft pick we selected gets any ideas of following in Bradley's footsteps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, I just found out Michael Finley has a trade kicker! For those who don't know, it means he can say "No, I don't want to be traded there", therefore he can't be traded to that team (or for that deal)

But, how about this; Michael Finley for Eddie Jones


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> I got a Grassy noel for you guys Texas Rangers pitcher Chris Young. He was gonna be the Kings backup until the Rangers brought him through the farm leagues. He is 6ft10 and a solid sized guy pretty good, not to mention a Princeton grad Ivy league.


 Young is pitching too good right now to come to the NBA...he already said no to the L


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

terry2damp said:


> already posted this but it thought i would put it in the official thread
> 
> my ideal offseason would be
> ---------------------------
> ...


I like it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldnt mind seeing that happen. I nice few trades. With that trade kicker Finley may not want to go to the knicks.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks.

imo even if he has a trade kicker he might be too proud to use it if the team told him he wasnt in their plans and would be the glenn robinson of the 05/06 season.


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"> <tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Denver Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Eduardo Najera
6-8 SF from Oklahoma
6.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 22.1 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Vasco De Gama (Brazil)
9.6 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.9 minutes</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Marquis Daniels
6-6 SG from Auburn
9.1 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.5 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Pavel Podkolzine
7-5 C from Russia
0.2 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes</td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: -7.2 ppg, -6.7 rpg, and -0.5 apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

dont think i would do tht one ppod has too much potential he is a perfect add on for a trade for an all star


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What do you think of Mark Madsen?

Dirk-backup worthy? Him and his hustle?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Finley looks like to be gone now. With Daniels contract I dont think he is trade bait.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We need some 3 point shooting, for Finley replacement

Is Raja Bell's shot any good? Would you welcome him back


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> *KERR'S TOP FREE AGENTS*
> 
> *Ray Allen, guard, Seattle*
> 
> ...


Shareef Abdur-Rahim is an interesting idea, here's what Kerr had to saya bout him

Full story
*Shareef Abdur-Rahim, forward, Portland*
He's in between a three and a four, position-wise, so he never was worth the maximum dollars he has been making the past seven years. But throw him into the mid-level range ($5 million) and he becomes a versatile frontcourt forward who can really help a team. 

The San Antonio Spurs may take a long look at him after dealing with the Detroit Pistons' three-headed monster in the Finals. Tim Duncan could use some help on the front line, and with Robert Horry getting older, Abdur-Rahim makes sense. 

Either way, he won't be back with the Portland Trail Blazers. Look for Rahim – who never has played in a playoff game – to take a pay cut and offer his talents to a winning team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

* Mavs in a no-lose situation with free agency this time * * Team will be buyers, Donnie Nelson says
*

* 11:11 PM CDT on Thursday, June 30, 2005 *

* By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

Friday's opening of the NBA free agency period can't possibly be as eventful for the Mavericks as it was last year. 

They don't have a Steve Nash to lose on the open market this time, even if they are likely to lose Michael Finley later in the summer. 

Instead, the Mavericks will be hunters – not the hunted – as teams begin negotiating with free agents. 

It's a good year for teams in need of shooting guards. But for the Mavericks, who are searching for athletic help at center, it's a less-than-compelling list of possibilities. 

"We have three areas of need," said president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson. "We need an athletic center, a shooter and possibly a third point guard, depending on what happens with Marquis Daniels. We are going to get involved with a lot of guys." 

Nelson and owner Mark Cuban planned to start talks with numerous players after negotiations were permissible at 11:01 p.m. Thursday. 

The top names? 

"Anybody who is athletic and can give you some shot-blocking," Nelson said. 

The most logical fits are Memphis' Stromile Swift, New Orleans' Chris Andersen, Houston's Dikembe Mutombo, Indiana's Dale Davis and Seattle's Jerome James, all of whom are unrestricted free agents, meaning their teams do not have the right to match any offer. 

Swift, 25, is looking for a raise from the $6 million he earned last season, probably putting him out of the Mavericks' price range. 

As usual, money will be the overriding factor. The mid-level exception is expected to be over $5 million – nice, but not enough to get in the Swift sweepstakes. 

It would, however, probably be enough to get the interest of Andersen, who has great leaping ability and has been a strong rebounder. He is considered a player on the rise. 

Mutombo and Davis, meanwhile, are veterans with plenty of playoff experience. Nelson and Cuban reiterated that everything the Mavericks do this summer will be with an eye on advancing further in the playoffs. 

Another intriguing name is Raja Bell, the former Maverick who has played the last two seasons with Utah. Bell is one of many shooting guards who are free agents, including Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Bobby Simmons, Larry Hughes and Joe Johnson. 

Among restricted free agents, the Mavericks certainly would have interest in Chicago's Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry, Washington's Kwame Brown and Philadelphia's Samuel Dalembert. Their teams have the right to match any offer the Mavericks would make, however. 

As far as the Mavericks' losses in the free agent derby, they have only Alan Henderson and Darrell Armstrong in the free agent pool. Both were solid last season. But both could be headed elsewhere.
----------------------------------------------------------




<table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="354" width="505"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="bilabel" align="center"> ON THE MARKET </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td colspan="5" class="dwsmodule"> Free agents who could pique the Mavericks' interest, with comment from Staff Writer Eddie Sefko: </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Player * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Age * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Ht. * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Team * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Comment* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Chris Andersen </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 26 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-10 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> New Orleans </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> "Birdman" looking for a new nest </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Raja Bell </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 28 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-5 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Utah </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> If they need backcourt defender, he's it </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Kwame Brown-x </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 23 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-11 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Washington </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Might require a sign-and-trade </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dale Davis </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 36 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-11 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Indiana </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Still has ability to be backup C/F </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dikembe Mutombo </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 39 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7-2 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Houston </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Anything left in that tank, big fella? </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Stromile Swift </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 25 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-10 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Memphis </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Has yet to blossom but has all the tools</td></tr></tbody> </table> 






















Full story


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

So, at 12:00 AM on July 1st..who do you want the Mavericks to be calling?

- Dan Gadzuric?
- Reggie Evans?
- Chris Andersen? 
etc etc


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

i would probably choose chris anderson only because h e sounds the most appealing


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the sound of...

Chris Anderson
Dan Gadzuric
Steven Hunter
Kwame Brown

I'd be happy with one of those


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> I like the sound of...
> 
> Chris Anderson *
> Good defender who can rebound and block shots, more of a PF than a C. Extremely athletic and scores on putbacks. Apparently is ready to sign a multi-year deal with New Orleans
> ...


Same, my order of preference would be
- Dan Gadzuric
- Kwame Brown
- Chris Andersen
- Steven Hunter


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Arvydas Macijauskas

Great article on him, could be an awesome backup if Finley is released. Deadly shooter


----------



## RJT (Jul 4, 2005)

I think Finley is definitely gone, and neither Stack or Daniels can shoot.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Arvydas Macijauskas
> 
> Great article on him, could be an awesome backup if Finley is released. Deadly shooter


Too late, NO got best Euro shooter.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Monday could possibly be Finley's last day as a Mav. Lets hope we get something back by trading him if we dont keep him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant wait to see what will happen to Finley today.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> I cant wait to see what will happen to Finley today.


Me too....i'm going crazy..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It seems like they will be releasing him. If they had a good trade I think they would have done it already.

:boohoo:


----------

